# Seasonings



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What seasonings do you use for what wild game?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

You can't beat the McCormick grill seasoning packets that you get at your local Walmart.
Just follow the instructions on the back of the packet.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes you can, deadI. Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning. Try this stuff, and you'll never have a need for anything else. Even many of the great chefs in New Orleans use it. I use it on everything, meat, fish, chicken, eggs, turkey, etc. I have seen it at WalMArt, Cabellas sells it, and I have seen it in a few other grocery stores. They also have a herb and spices which is used for blackend fish/steak that is really good.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Chachere's is good stuff.

On red meat (antelope, deer, moose caribou etc..) I like plenty of garlic and most times, rosemary......and don't forget red wine.) I like to use salt based seasonings after it has been off the grill a bit, so it doesn't draw the moisture out.

The best seaoning IMO, is not to over cook it. nice and bloody in the center. I just cooked some caribou backstraps and marinated it in Garlic, a touch of liquid smoke, cab., worchestershire, rosemary, a dash of marjorum and crushed pepper. MMMMMM, it was good!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> Yes you can, deadI. Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning. Try this stuff, and you'll never have a need for anything else. Even many of the great chefs in New Orleans use it. I use it on everything, meat, fish, chicken, eggs, turkey, etc. I have seen it at WalMArt, Cabellas sells it, and I have seen it in a few other grocery stores. They also have a herb and spices which is used for blackend fish/steak that is really good.


+10,000 I love it!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> after injecting it with Tony Chachere's creole butter and rubbing the skin with the dry Creole Seasoning. The saddest thing is there are never any leftovers.


Question for you.... can you inject things like a beef roast with something if you're slow cooking them to keep them from being dry when you pull them out? My wife loves making potroast stew but when she pulls the roast out, its always really dry. I was taught put in tons of liquid and mix salt with it and my roasts were never dry..... I'm not sure what the problem is with hers but was curious what you guys inject yours with flavorwise. I'm always up for trying something new, especially when the same old thing isn't all that great. :?


----------

